# how can I find out an address of a person in Padua?



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
I have a horrible incident in my life. I was going to open a sportive club for children in Padua with my Italian companion. 
He asked me for money for documents. And then he disappeared. Now I'm in U.S and I need to send him an official notice. The police of Padua refused to help without the U.S lawsuit. I was told in my PD they can send him an official notice but they need his address. I don't understand why nobody wants to help… Maybe somebody here knows how can I find out the address of a person in Padua?
It's not a spam it's a real life unfortunately. Thank you for you attention!


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, I'm sorry for this negative adventure. Do you have a picture about your companion? What is his name? Where did you meet this person?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Please do not post the persons name on the open forum - as missing person posts are against the forum rules.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, I'd suggest checking online telephone directories or maybe contacting the town hall, but are you sure the person is still hanging around Padua? He knows he ripped you off, so may well be far, far away by now.

You may well wind up having to find a private investigator in Italy to help you find the guy. The US Consulate in Rome may have a listing of English speaking P.I.'s if you check their website. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Start with the Italian telephone directory: PagineBianche finds landline and mobile numbers or addresses

Let me know it that doesn't pan out.


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

ilario said:


> Hello, I'm sorry for this negative adventure. Do you have a picture about your companion? What is his name? Where did you meet this person?


Hello!
Thank you for your support! Of course I have a photo of this person and his name. I met with him in real life and we discussed an idea to open a sportive club for children in Padua by WhatsApp also. If you know how to help me I could send you details in pm


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Please do not post the persons name on the open forum - as missing person posts are against the forum rules.
> Thanks
> Steve


Hi Steve!
Thank you. I respect the forum rules. May be you know some forums where I could find out answers to my questions?


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

accbgb said:


> Start with the Italian telephone directory:
> 
> Let me know it that doesn't pan out.


Hi! Thank you for your recommendation. I really appreciate it!
I tried to check but no results. May be you know some other ways to find out an address?


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Normally, I'd suggest checking online telephone directories or maybe contacting the town hall, but are you sure the person is still hanging around Padua? He knows he ripped you off, so may well be far, far away by now.
> 
> You may well wind up having to find a private investigator in Italy to help you find the guy. The US Consulate in Rome may have a listing of English speaking P.I.'s if you check their website.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev!
I think he is in Padua now. I sent to him not so much money and he thinks probably that I will not try to send him an official notice. But you know I don't like when somebody is cheating other. I would be very grateful to you if you could give me some recommendations. And I would use every resource available to me, within the law.


----------



## Simsnet (Mar 12, 2017)

If you sent the guy messages on whatapp, you have his phone number. Trying doing a search on Google and other search engines to see if any address are displayed. How did you send him money? 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

Simsnet said:


> If you sent the guy messages on whatapp, you have his phone number. Trying doing a search on Google and other search engines to see if any address are displayed. How did you send him money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


Hi!

Actually I've done it. But there is no results on Google and other search. I have his Italian Fiscal Code/Codice Fiscale. But I don't know how it can help me to find out his address.

Sorry but I don't know how to use Tapatalk. If you could help me pls send me pm on this forum.


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, What do you think about a private investigator?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you have hard evidence of a crime - contact the police and give them all the information that you have.
The problem with a private investigator is that they cost you money and they could also string you along with false hope and promises of results - to get more money from you.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you have hard evidence of a crime - contact the police and give them all the information that you have.
> The problem with a private investigator is that they cost you money and they could also string you along with false hope and promises of results - to get more money from you.
> Best of luck
> Steve


I agree. If a crime has been committed, the only correct way to handle this is to contact the police and give them all relevant and available information. Any other course of action places you at further risk.


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

ilario said:


> Hi, What do you think about a private investigator?


Hi,

I don't think it's a good idea. I don't know some one in Padua who could help me


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

accbgb said:


> I agree. If a crime has been committed, the only correct way to handle this is to contact the police and give them all relevant and available information. Any other course of action places you at further risk.


Hi,

As I was told in the PD they can send him an official notice but they need his address. Also they told me it was my mistake to give money to other person...But anyway I don't understand why nobody wants to help…

I have his Italian Fiscal Code/Codice Fiscale. But I don't know how it can help me to find out his address.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I doubt it's that nobody WANTS to help - but unless you can show that a crime was committed, there isn't much the police can do. Do you have any receipts for the money you gave the guy? If so, what was indicated on the receipt as the "purpose" of the money you gave him? Without the paperwork, he can contend that you just "gave" him the money out of the kindness of your heart or for some nefarious reason that would come back on you as much as on him.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Simsnet (Mar 12, 2017)

The authorities can easily track ones residential address from the codice fiscali (fiscal code) but in order for them to do this, you must open a case. For privacy reasons, this information is not freely available. You could write to the local police in Padova or even the guardia di finanza (financial police) to see if they can help but you will need to provide evidence to backup your claim.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If the guy is truly a fraud, then it is likely that his codice fiscale is faked as well.

Just saying...


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you have a copy of his documents? Numberplate? Picture? Do you have a receipt for the money? If not, it makes no sense to waste time! If yes, contact the Guardia di Finanza (not police or Carabinieri) at Padova. If the payment was more then 2999 € and done in cash (which is vorbidden by law) you can contact me. I had also a bad experience in the Padova area so that I have now a very helpfull contact at the GDF di Padova. By my opinion in the Padova area are many criminal persons and they are very tricky.....


----------



## AdaBr (Mar 13, 2017)

Pepone said:


> Do you have a copy of his documents? Numberplate? Picture? Do you have a receipt for the money? If not, it makes no sense to waste time! If yes, contact the Guardia di Finanza (not police or Carabinieri) at Padova. If the payment was more then 2999 € and done in cash (which is vorbidden by law) you can contact me. I had also a bad experience in the Padova area so that I have now a very helpfull contact at the GDF di Padova. By my opinion in the Padova area are many criminal persons and they are very tricky.....


Hi,
thanks for your opinion! I've sent you a PM


----------

